# Vin



## D.E. Lord (Sep 9, 2010)

Can you verify a 65 gto by its vin? If not how can you?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

64 and 65 GTOs built in Pontiac, MI and Kansas City, MO can be verified by a code on the data plate. You can send the VIN number to PHS Automotive Services, Inc. and for about $60.00 they will send you the billing history and build sheet for the car.

Post the VIN and the numbers from the data plate,


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

no you cant 64 65 was a option on the lemans,run the phs on the car,that will tell you if its a real gto or not


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate answering this same question 5 million times for people who don't want to spring 50 bucks for the PHS but would rather gamble on spending thousands. If you are into Pontiacs and don't want to spend the $50.00 (of 60 for faxback service) then you should be building model cars since they are cheaper. I am not trying to be a jerk, but c'mon. It is the best $50 you can spend on any Pontiac collectible car you own. But no one listens.


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 19, 2010)

I understand what you're saying but some - myself at the top of the list - do not know about PHS because I am just getting into or are looking at buying our first GTO. So I do really appreciate all you guys who do answer the same questions over and over. But like I said I do understand.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Unclesam - 5,000,000 times? But you only have 45 posts.

Sometimes we tend to forget we were all newbies at one time or another. And most, if not all newbies have never heard of PHS doc. I never did until someone told me. Yes, it gets monotonous at times answering the same questions over and over. But, if everyone knew everything, there would be no need for this forum. I bet there is not one member who can claim they know it all and have all the answers for everything. We're "all" still learning. That's the beauty of this hobby. So, ask away!!!


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Certain plants put 5N on the data plate on the firewall.If you want to go into detail,check for filled in louvers on the quarters as GTO's did not have them.Also trunk for the extra holes filled in for LeMans lettering.I think the stabilizer on the front is heavier on the GTO vs. the LeMans......JB.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

What year did they start the 242 VIN number that identifies a GTO?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'66... Although, it went back to a Lemans option for '72/'73 and a Ventura in '74....


----------

